# Unknown fish



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Ok so the tank is up and runing I moved the fish that the guy gave me back to the tank. However the large fish stuck my friend with a barb on it's dorsal fin. The guy said it's a pleco, but I don't think it is. No i don't have a picture of yet. Any suggestions?

Trying to make sure there is not that my friend may need to go to a doctor for.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Ok here's a picture.










You can see more pictures on photobucket.

Pictures by mec102778 - Photobucket


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Thats not a pleco, but it is some kind of catfish but not cory or pleco. Would need a better pic to tell. Need a full shot of it.


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

Stings from catfish do hurt for a bit. I've been barbed by a few channel cats back in my fishing days.

Never went to the doctor for any of them.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

That's what I wanted to know, as long as there's nothing to worry about.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Ok he came out for some photos.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks like one of the syno species


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

OMG, that thing is massive.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Yeah it is, poor thing was niglected. fins are all ragged, guess it will stay here till it dies.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks again for the help identifying and clarifying this catfish, and yes even Ben who came through with the "WOW that's massive". *r2

Now I have a question.

After some additional looking I believe it's a Featherfin catfish. However it's fin are almost completely gone and it's severaly bloated.

Any ideas how to try and fix the bloating? I read that I should first attempt to cut back the food incase it's constipation, over eating. By doing this I should see possiby some change in the bloating in a day or so. Otherwise it's probably swim bladder (he does swim funny but that may be age/horrible fins), swim bladder is cured by medications.

Anything else I can do to assist this fish? Other than provide it a clear environment for the remainder of it's life?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Have you tried giving it some blanched peas? Brine shrimp will also help with constipation.
Don't feed for a couple of days then try some peas, if he won't eat that then give frozen brine shrimp.

Do you have any idea of how old the fish is?


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh yeah, he previous owner said it's around 20-22 years old.

And nope haven't tried anything just focused on geting it into the cleaned tank, now I'm looking for better ways to care for it.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

At that age, he needs a good clean place to live.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

That you Susan, always super friendly with great advice. I will let it get use to it's new home without feeding, then try some blanched peas Tuesday night or Wednesday night.

He also gave me two talking cats (yellow and black stripes) which aren't in the best condition either. Hopefully they will be close to the same, fresh clean water no food and blanched peas.


----------



## laxforlife (Jun 4, 2011)

I know this is from a month ago, but if the fish has some spots it looks like it could be syno eupterus. Google it.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah I would like to know an update on this big fella.Or as Ben says,Massive,haha.Anyhow,how is he doing?


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Yeah he passed away along with the two other catfish, talk about a dilema. he filled a shoe box  poor guy probably would have lived longer had the owner just kept him where he was and well took better care of him.


----------



## laxforlife (Jun 4, 2011)

Sorry to hear that. Well atleast you tried.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Sorry to hear.I bet he was a lug to bury.


----------

